# Fisher Xblade 8.5



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

I bought this 8 1/2 ft Fisher Xblade three weeks ago for an account which fell through. It was a brand new left over model, and I've only plowed a few driveways since I bought it. 
Currently it is on a 2011 chevy 2500 but I can possible assist in getting the correct brackets needed for your vehicle from my local Fisher dealer. 
This was brand new as of December 29 2017.
Please feel free to txt or call me with any questions.
Jesse 440-812-7239

$4500.00 obo


----------

